# Goin try for my coyote again



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can get the coyote that busted me the other day. With all this snow it should be pretty easy to find a few fresh tracks!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck. Hope you come home with some ears..


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welp the weather cooperated but my stupid electronic call didn't!! The volume knob is messed up and won't turn up all the way. Then while it is at like half volume it all of a sudden goes to full volume and is just irratic. I figured I was only going to educate them so I just sat and watch the field till dark and nothing showed.
Taking my call apart tonight to try to fix it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I was hoping to see some dead dog pictures.  

Take a mouth call as a back-up next time. Good luck in your pursuit!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope you get that son of a bi-tch :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm going to try again this evening!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that turned out strike out!! I made 4 stands and all I am aable to call in is owls!!
I had a barn owl actually come hammer my call!! I thought it was going to carry it off but it just nailed it and flew about 10 feet from me and looked at the call, I guess the hard plastic didn't feel like the dieing rabbit noise!
Have you guys ever had any birds do that, I had hawks owls over me all day it was kinda spooky but very cool.

As for the yotes/foxes, I found some great spots to set snares so I may go that route on my next trip. I'm still not sure about the distance they can hear my call. I think I'll take a ride to sportsmans and maybe look into a decoy.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Well that turned out strike out!! I made 4 stands and all I am aable to call in is owls!!
> I had a barn owl actually come hammer my call!! I thought it was going to carry it off but it just nailed it and flew about 10 feet from me and looked at the call, I guess the hard plastic didn't feel like the dieing rabbit noise!
> Have you guys ever had any birds do that, I had hawks owls over me all day it was kinda spooky but very cool.
> 
> As for the yotes/foxes, I found some great spots to set snares so I may go that route on my next trip. I'm still not sure about the distance they can hear my call. I think I'll take a ride to sportsmans and maybe look into a decoy.


I had that happen this morning. I got set up in a field and started calling, immediately a hawk came soaring over circled my mojo critter a few times and then went for it. I changed my call from a distress call to a yelp and the hawk pulled out of his dive within 10 feet of my decoy and decided to reassess the situation. It made me laugh.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm an expert magpie and crow caller. They always look pretty disappointed.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I used to hunt crows in Louisiana by just putting a tanned nutria fur out and using a crow call. It was pretty tough getting them to come in. If only I would have known about the rabbit in distress!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So I got a little hand call yesterday and with all this snow coming down again I might go out tomorrow evening.
I am going to go to another area so I don't over call the first place. I'm going to give that other spot about 2 weeks till I try again.
Maybe I should go practice on antelope Island!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just don't get caught using your call on Antelope Island. If your read the Antelope Island pamphlet information it is illegal to hunt or harass the wildlife and you must stay on the trails.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually asked the guy at the info booth and he said as long as I stay on the trails I can call them in he said a lot of guys do it for photography which is what I told him I was going to do!!


----------

